# Warning Yamaha Tiller !



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like that could be a problem for the tiller extension users :-/


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

A few minutes With a Heat Gun and a piece of 1 1/4" Sch 40 PVC Slides Right Over  

I will Replace the Retention screw with a Longer one ...

Get a bell reducer Down to 1" some lead Shot a Tennis grip and a cap ... and it will be Better Than new ...

Dave


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Misery loves company...broke the same piece on my 2-stroke 8hp when the tiller extension got hung up under the push pole when tilting the motor down...its not going anywhere but does have more movement than I prefer so will fix or repair...hope it won't be a problem again, just assumed that broken due to carelessness.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> sounds like that could be a problem for the tiller extension users  :-/


x2, I wonder how the warranty would be affected if someone used an extension?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will say this ...The way Bob Designed his extension This will NOT happen ! 

Because you remove the Rubber Grip ...

Some one here should offer a "Tiller Beef-Up Mod" ;-)

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder if steering tension contributed to the break?
Most tiller outboards have an adjustment screw or lever
to set the amount of torque it takes to steer the outboard.
Too much tension, combined with the leverage created
by the tiller extension, might be enough to exceed the
design strength of the handle.

                                         :-?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I wonder if steering tension contributed to the break?
> Most tiller outboards have an adjustment screw or lever
> to set the amount of torque it takes to steer the outboard.
> Too much tension, combined with the leverage created
> ...



thats a good point i forgot to mention


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

> I will say this ...The way Bob Designed his extension This will NOT happen !
> 
> Because you remove the Rubber Grip ...
> 
> ...


But the plastic is still there so how wills his prevent it from breaking ? The rubber is just a cover.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Beacuse there would Not be force on the end of the tiller ...


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

From the pics i have seen it looks like every other tiller extension on the end of the tiller.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

it won't be on the end of the tiller like a hand might be and it clamps over the strongest part.


----------

